# 2008 21Rs For Sale In Missouri



## RogerW (Sep 13, 2006)

I have a Keystone Outback 21rs for sale. It is a 2008 and it is in great shape. The over all length is 22'1" and the width is 8'. With the slide extended the length is 27" so you get all of the benefits of a longer trailer with the tow-ability of a shorter one.

The camper has a queen rear hard slide, 2 bunks, a jackknife sofa, and a dinette that makes a bed for a total sleeping capacity of 6-8.

It has an outdoor shower, outdoor kitchen, large awning, outdoor speakers and a power tongue jack.

Inside is a full bath with shower and porcelain toilet. Ducted a/c and heat, stove, fridge, microwave, stereo. White cabinets and wood look vinyl floor.

I have attached a link to the specs and floor plan below. Photos are available at Kodak gallery (email me for the link, please provide your email address) Call Roger at 636-673-1290 or 314-703-0564

Link to pics - http://www.kodakgallery.com/gallery/creativeapps/photoPicker/albums.jsp

http://keystone-outback.com/index.php?page=floorplans&model=21RS&year=2008


----------

